# Spitire - bml low reeds vol.1 - released today promo info!! + seminal blaney demo



## british_bpm (Nov 7, 2014)

http://www.spitfireaudio.com/low-reeds-volume-1 (<script class="js-extraPhrases" type="application/json">
{
"lightbox_close": "Close",
"lightbox_next": "Next",
"lightbox_previous": "Previous",
"lightbox_error": "The requested content cannot be loaded. Please try again later.",
"lightbox_start_slideshow": "Start slideshow",
"lightbox_stop_slideshow": "Stop slideshow",
"lightbox_full_screen": "Full screen",
"lightbox_thumbnails": "Thumbnails",
"lightbox_download": "Download",
"lightbox_share": "Share",
"lightbox_zoom": "Zoom",
"lightbox_new_window": "New window",
"lightbox_toggle_sidebar": "Toggle sidebar"
}
</script>
<div class="bbImageWrapper js-lbImage" title="BML106_LowReedsV1_B-Banner.jpg"
data-src="http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/pr_materials/bml104_lowreeds/BML106_LowReedsV1_B-Banner.jpg" data-lb-sidebar-href="" data-lb-caption-extra-html="" data-single-image="1">
<img src="http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/pr_materials/bml104_lowreeds/BML106_LowReedsV1_B-Banner.jpg"
data-url="http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/pr_materials/bml104_lowreeds/BML106_LowReedsV1_B-Banner.jpg"
class="bbImage"
data-zoom-target="1"
style=""
alt="BML106_LowReedsV1_B-Banner.jpg"
title=""
width="" height="" />
</div>)



*AVAILABLE TODAY FOR THE STAGGERING PRICE OF £169 (RRP £229 - Offer ends 1st DECEMBER 2014) TO FIND OUT MORE & BUY GO http://www.spitfireaudio.com/low-reeds-volume-1 (HERE).*

THIS IS A WATERMARKED 'KONTAKT' INSTRUMENT THAT REQUIRES A FULL VERSION OF NATIVE INSTRUMENTS' KONTAKT 4 OR 5 TO RUN.

With the first volume of BML but one module away from being complete (with a possible treat or two still up our sleeves!) Andy has done one of the most staggering demos, and compositions we've presented here. Featuring Low Reeds, Sable & Mural Strings, the Solo String range with Horns and other brass from BML, everything you hear here is played in live via a keyboard using only Spitfire's commercial products.... enjoy 

*Carnaval Des Insolites - Andrew Blaney*
[mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/lowreeds/Carnaval_Des_Insolites_AB.mp3[/mp3]

*Non-Flash*
http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/lowreeds/Carnaval_Des_Insolites_AB.mp3

BML 106 - Reeds is the possibly the most surprisingly beautiful component of the BML range. 3 x Bassoons (solo and ensemble (a2)) an earth shuddering Contra Bassoon and a Cor Anglais (or English Horn) that will make your heart bleed. In this volume you will find everything you need to get up and running with simply the most beautiful, realistic, playable and inspirational low reeds library yet created.

This is a deeply sampled library featuring the talents of the greatest woodwind players in London today. Recorded to tape via the finest signal chain in the finest room. This volume contains no less than a selection of essential articulations curated by multi award winning composers and musicians. The library features multiple (UP TO 8) round robins, dynamic layers and easy to use, fully functional legato with control of vibrato. This instalment is sure to will provide the most extraordinary colour and scope to your orchestral palette and we hope will encourage and inspire your best writing.











*VOLUME #1 SECTIONS AND ARTICULATIONS:*

BASSOON SOLO, BASSOON SECTION A2, CONTRABASSOON (solo), COR ANGLAIS (solo)

LONGS NON VIB,
LONGS VIB
SHORTS (STACCATO)
SHORTS (TENUTO)
SHORTS (MARCATO) (except solo bsn)
LEGATO (SLURRED)

*QUICK STATS*
5011 groups
168080 zones
20960 samples
104431 seconds / 1741 minutes / 29.0 hours
28673 mb / 28.00 gb (uncompressed 24bit wav)
38135 mb / 37.24 gb (uncompressed 32bit wav)
*16.8GB Download (lossless compressed)*

*AVAILABLE TODAY FOR THE STAGGERING PRICE OF £169 (RRP £229 - Offer ends 1st DECEMBER 2014) TO FIND OUT MORE & BUY GO http://www.spitfireaudio.com/low-reeds-volume-1 (HERE).*

THIS IS A WATERMARKED 'KONTAKT' INSTRUMENT THAT REQUIRES A FULL VERSION OF NATIVE INSTRUMENTS' KONTAKT 4 OR 5 TO RUN.


----------



## Synesthesia (Nov 7, 2014)

Hi all,

I'm sure Andy will be along to answer any specific qs but just for the first few -- all the Strings in his demo are Mural, Sable and Solo Strings.

All of the runs you hear are played from the keyboard -- no pre-recorded runs.

Thanks!

Paul


----------



## SeattleComposer (Nov 7, 2014)

Happy Friday! Hurray!


----------



## dhlkid (Nov 7, 2014)

Finally, finally, finally ...... it's here!


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Nov 7, 2014)

Yes, finally!

Instant buy + great demo, as usual


----------



## tack (Nov 7, 2014)

Stellar demo.

When will this make it into the Woodwinds bundle?


----------



## Jordan Gagne (Nov 7, 2014)

Nice demo. Are the horns in that BML? I've never heard them sound so punchy.


----------



## Stiltzkin (Nov 7, 2014)

Just beautiful  will grab them before the promo ends at least! And looking forward to finding out whatever these possible treats are for the first volume! (fully sampled grand piano at air??? <3 <3 <3)

And @Andy - what mics are you using for the brass (or your overall room mic levels you use for each instrument)?

Also what hall ambience do you use? In your demos it sounds like there is some shuffling that occurs that doesn't seem to be a part of the samples (I know a lot of the samples do have some noise in them, but this is more of an overall ambience)


----------



## maclaine (Nov 7, 2014)

Finally! I can't wait to plug this into my template. Thank you, Spitfire.


----------



## Andy B (Nov 7, 2014)

Jordan Gagne @ Fri Nov 07 said:


> Nice demo. Are the horns in that BML? I've never heard them sound so punchy.



Thanks – Yes the horns are all BML, bells up if I remember correctly.



Stiltzkin @ Fri Nov 07 said:


> Andy - what mics are you using for the brass (or your overall room mic levels you use for each instrument)?
> 
> Also what hall ambience do you use?



I tend to use only the outrigger and ambient mics and this piece uses only the outriggers for most instruments.

The added hall atmos track is custom I'm afraid.

Thanks,

Andy.


----------



## tokatila (Nov 7, 2014)

Fabulous sound = Instabuy. Can't wait for it to finish downloading.


----------



## eidrahmusic (Nov 7, 2014)

Sounds awesome, as always!

Saving up to get the whole Mural Bundle, hopefully this (and maybe the final flutes) will be added by then and I'll have the whole lot!


----------



## Stiltzkin (Nov 8, 2014)

Thanks for the info andy 

Shame about it being custom, but it is a very nice one so I can see why ^^


----------



## Simon Ravn (Nov 8, 2014)

Sounds really good. Definitely going for these.


----------



## jamwerks (Nov 8, 2014)

Sounds lovely, the finest low reeds of any WW library imo. Bassoons must not be an easy match of most microphones, because I have just about all the libraries, and non sound "right" to me, until now!

Not mentioned in the video, but I take it that the tightness knob works with these shorts?

Also, know having your own download manager, can you release all mic positions now?

And also an added also, too bad you've abandoned your coupons!! You might consider including with purchases, a coupon (10%) good towards any older(!) already released library (thus not possible to use on upcoming already discounted newbies). Just a little incentive to pick up an older library for which we missed the introduction offer!

Congrats! =o


----------



## noxtenebrae17 (Nov 9, 2014)

Hi chaps,

Just dove in and got these Low Reeds (my 9th BML purchase & 14th Spitfire purchase!). They're absolutely wonderful. The solo bassoon is especially magical. I can play wonderfully expressive solos with its legato patch.

Thank you for all the hard work.


----------



## Pzy-Clone (Nov 9, 2014)

As someone just jumping in on the BML range.., i am just wondering how much these will be expanded in the coming time..., as in how many volumes and how extensive they will eventually be ?
Not asking for specifics...just a general idea..., as lovely as they do sound..the basic releases are somewhat Limited., so ..hoping to see them greatly expanded in the coming time ( years..prolly 

Grats on another great Release, will grab it once the dust settles


----------



## british_bpm (Nov 9, 2014)

Hi there,

Whilst the articulation list may seem limited, they're already incredibly expressive instruments. With my composer hat on these volume 1's are what I'd reach for for 95% of the time. You'll notice some of the brass libs have slightly more artics so that you get the "staple" needs of most instruments.

To my knowledge we will be rolling out volume 2's of each module next year with more artics techniques legato types, shorts, flutters, rips (generalising here) etc etc.

Mural will also have releases that pull it up to the depth and scope of the Sable range. We're aiming for the moon here!

Best.

C.


----------



## tack (Nov 12, 2014)

Any idea when this will make it into the bundles? I've been pondering BML Volume 1 but Low Reeds are now conspicuously absent.


----------



## british_bpm (Nov 12, 2014)

We'll wait 'til promo period is over. The price will be carefully calculated so that no further savings are made in fairness to early adoptees. So if you buy a bundle now + low reeds at promo, that'll be the best price you'll get for it.

Best.

C.


----------



## tokatila (Nov 13, 2014)

I'm having a very loud radio static noise with one Round Robin with multiple notes from left speaker with 

Bassoon A2, starting from highest playable A note up until the highest D, Long Articulation with Close Mic only. Can anyone who bought this also check if they also have this problem?


----------



## gbar (Nov 13, 2014)

tokatila @ Thu Nov 13 said:


> I'm having a very loud radio static noise with one Round Robin with multiple notes from left speaker with
> 
> Bassoon A2, starting from highest playable A note up until the highest D, Long Articulation with Close Mic only. Can anyone who bought this also check if they also have this problem?



Hmmm, will go back and listen more carefully later today. I got hung up yesterday messing with the Reeds library because I was playing with the Low Reeds, and I wanted to add some of the clarinets a2 from the first library, and I wanted to set up velocity switching from shorts to longs, and I discovered that there's a problem with how the articulation mapping window pops up for the long notes, so you can't unselect "legatto only. and purge unused" without hitting an overlapping/superimposed "Reset" (the window is a mess here).

At least this is true for Kontakt 5.4.1 on a PC. So my exploration of Low Reeds ground to a halt due to my obsessively trying to find any way around the Reeds articulation mapping issue :(

But I will go back and check later. I did notice the highest playable note of Bassoon had a different timbre, but I remember thinking that was just the instrument, but like I said, I spent little time with it due to obsessing about the Reeds issue.


----------



## Pzy-Clone (Nov 13, 2014)

british_bpm @ Mon Nov 10 said:


> To my knowledge we will be rolling out volume 2's of each module next year with more artics techniques legato types, shorts, flutters, rips (generalising here) etc etc.
> 
> Mural will also have releases that pull it up to the depth and scope of the Sable range. We're aiming for the moon here!
> 
> ...



Nifty 

DLoading these now.., however..i always get dreadfull dload rates from spitfire, everything else is lighting fast, but for spitfire i have to babysit the dload..which now is suggesting 10 hours more to for the Low Reeds...;/
Everytime it validates a new part,.i get a ridiculus dload rate, and have to pause and hit download again to get proper speeds..., but alas...it validates another part, and ...yeah..you get it 

I realize that is not something you guys can control directly, but it sure is annoying ;O


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Nov 13, 2014)

tokatila @ Thu Nov 13 said:


> I'm having a very loud radio static noise with one Round Robin with multiple notes from left speaker with
> 
> Bassoon A2, starting from highest playable A note up until the highest D, Long Articulation with Close Mic only. Can anyone who bought this also check if they also have this problem?



Yes, I have those too: on one of the bassoons a2's longs RR, in the top register, if you hold the note and wait 2 seconds, a tone a 10th below the pitch played pops up.
I will report this to their support, which the best way to deal with these issues...


----------



## prodigalson (Nov 13, 2014)

> DLoading these now.., however..i always get dreadfull dload rates from spitfire, everything else is lighting fast, but for spitfire i have to babysit the dload..which now is suggesting 10 hours more to for the Low Reeds...;/
> Everytime it validates a new part,.i get a ridiculus dload rate, and have to pause and hit download again to get proper speeds..., but alas...it validates another part, and ...yeah..you get it Smile
> 
> I realize that is not something you guys can control directly, but it sure is annoying



Not sure why this is. I downloaded the Low Reeds in a couple of hours. New York City, Time Warner Cable 200Mbps. And recently I haven't noticed any unusually long download speeds with Spitfire. No longer than any other developer, really.


----------



## british_bpm (Nov 13, 2014)

Hey Psy,

We use S3 servers, fastest out there, same as Netflix. But because of this some ISPs throttle. In your situation we recommend a pause of 24 hours then a resume. The suggested DL rates are usually a poor indication. We had one guy demand a refund recently because the DL suggested it was going to take two days. By the time we had received the service ticket he had DL'd in 3 hours!

So my suggestion, pause 12-24 hours, resume and resume on an overnight stretch when you're away from the screen.

Hope this helps.

C.


----------



## Pzy-Clone (Nov 13, 2014)

yeah im not gonna ask for a refund  

altho with the fiberoptic line im paying for here , it should normally be done in 30 minutes, not 2 days ;o 
with spitfire it happens every time....but i will resume later ...yeah, thanx )


----------



## Carles (Nov 13, 2014)

Happily (actually sadly) I'm just in the opposite case.

Here in New Zealand we suffer all sort of caps and restrictions. In no manner I can download anything faster than 0.9 mbps, but with Spitfire downloader (who knows why) I can download at variable speed between 3mbps to 10mps, so I´m having peaks up to 10 times faster than any regular download 

We live in a crazy world man. I'd like to be in your case, high speed for everything except SF downloader.

Anyway we have to accept that the modern libraries are still very heavy for our connections. Quite a few hours it's something usual. I'm a quite impatient guy so to don't desperate I just think about that if ordered physically it would take several days to reach NZ, otherwise by downloading I can have it next day. It's not bad at all.

Cheers,
Carles


----------



## british_bpm (Nov 14, 2014)

It's a mad DL world indeed, and as said previously, we don't have any control over individual ISPs. It's impossible for us to try and detect the criteria that can trigger ISPs to throttle as each ISP behaves differently even at different points on their networks and at different times of day.

We do also offer a bespoke drive service, we'll get you whatever you have ordered, for a nominal non-profit fee, anywhere in the world, ready to use, just drag and play, on a pre-backed up drive, within a working week. A few people have enjoyed this service when ordering larger bundles, but also many of our cousins in Australia which has notoriously poor DL rates.

Here's more info for anyone who's interested. It's a service that I'm sure will be obsolete in a couple of years time, but for now we know DLs for a shrinking minority can be a total PITA.

http://www.spitfireaudio.com/bespoke-drive-service.html

Best wishes.

Christian.


----------



## Rctec (Nov 14, 2014)

GREAT writing, Andy! Lovely piece...and great programming, too!
Best,
-Hz-


----------



## tokatila (Nov 14, 2014)

Patrick de Caumette @ Fri Nov 14 said:


> I will report this to their support, which the best way to deal with these issues...



You were right, they responded fast and promised to fix this as soon as they can. 8) 

I'm flabbergasted why I don't hear more Cor Anglais in scores / classical music. Such a beautiful instrument and very beautifully recorded here. It's like Oboe without the nasal quality. 

Just listen to the Dvorak 9th symphony, 2nd part or of course "Riddle of steel" from Conan the Barbarian.


----------



## Andy B (Nov 14, 2014)

Rctec @ Fri Nov 14 said:


> GREAT writing, Andy! Lovely piece...and great programming, too!
> Best,
> -Hz-



Wow! Thanks, that's very kind of you to comment.

Andy.


----------



## gbar (Nov 14, 2014)

tokatila @ Fri Nov 14 said:


> Patrick de Caumette @ Fri Nov 14 said:
> 
> 
> > I will report this to their support, which the best way to deal with these issues...
> ...



I didn't even report the problem with Reeds v 2.15 articulation switching. Just mentioned it here and got an email telling the 2.2 GUI fixes it, and it does 

Happy camper who took no initiative and still got hooked up.


----------



## Pedro Camacho (Nov 14, 2014)

perfect sound + perfect demo.
I would only dream if BML Reeds (Clarinet + Oboe) had this kind of sound ....

Spitfire would you be willing to sample a Reeds take b? As a new product? I would just love to get a different oboe player and a different Clarinet player!

Anyway Low Reeds are probably the best sampled low reeds I ever heard (from both private and public libraries)


----------



## noxtenebrae17 (Nov 14, 2014)

Pedro Camacho @ Fri Nov 14 said:


> perfect sound + perfect demo.
> I would only dream if BML Reeds (Clarinet + Oboe) had this kind of sound ....
> 
> Spitfire would you be willing to sample a Reeds take b? As a new product? I would just love to get a different oboe player and a different Clarinet player!
> ...



I would agree that the BML Reeds Solo Clarinet is very rough around the edges. It is in dire need of a update to fix the intonation problems with the initial release and the legato feels quite unnatural at anything less than fast speeds. That said, the a2 Clarinets are *fantastic*.

I think the BML Solo Oboe is a actually pretty good, but also a bit rough on some of the legato transitions. A few of them don't transition well to the sustain notes or are too loud for slow, lyrical passages.

I agree that the BML Solo Bassoon is pretty fantastic though. I think its the best out of all the solo instruments so far.

*Spitfire, could we please get a "legato-smoothing" slider* or something similar to the "intensity" slider in Mural (but please make it more dramatic than that one)? I often find that there are certain transitions that are way too intense for lyrical passages and make that instrument extremely hard to use in the final product. I've been meaning to contact support about this but just haven't had time to really do it in detail.

Don't get me wrong, their sound quality is still_ miles above _anything else. I just think a little more tweaking to the programming and scripting could really make these things soar.

Thanks.


----------



## Pzy-Clone (Nov 14, 2014)

Carles @ Fri Nov 14 said:


> Happily (actually sadly) I'm just in the opposite case.
> 
> Here in New Zealand we suffer all sort of caps and restrictions. In no manner I can download anything faster than 0.9 mbps, but with Spitfire downloader (who knows why) I can download at variable speed between 3mbps to 10mps, so I´m having peaks up to 10 times faster than any regular download
> 
> ...



Well yeah crazy or not, I would argue that having to sit around for a day or 2 dloading a 15gb library IS a thing of the past already, but obviously not for every continent and situation:O

Still , i would expect a normal rate of around 30+ mbps here, or more.., not 1 or 2,..it is all relative...and i am paying for that service so that is what i expect and get in almost all cases. 

yesterday i had to do a dvd install of a specific software.., i just realized i never used the dvd player on my latest computer, and feared for a moment that it did not even have one..lol, and asked myself how on earth i ever had the patience to sit trough 10 dvd installs of libraries in the past...yawn, ...things do change and we do grow accustomed to change rather quickly...but 2 days are still 2 days, and if it is 100mb or 100 GB it is still a less-than-satisfying experience having to sit around waiting for your computer to finish in any case  Oh well.


----------



## Synesthesia (Nov 15, 2014)

Hey Pzy -- 

Thing is we don't have any control over how fast your ISP will allow you to download.

I can regularly get 50 Mbps at the studio, sometimes up to 100, its all down to the throttling..

Hot topic in the US at the moment with Net Neutrality..


----------



## Christof (Nov 15, 2014)

What a stellar demo.
I have never heard such a mockup before.


----------



## tack (Nov 15, 2014)

british_bpm @ Fri Nov 14 said:


> We use S3 servers, fastest out there, same as Netflix. But because of this some ISPs throttle.



They're not as fast as they might be. I get about 55-60 Mbit/s when downloading via the Spitfire Audio Library Manager. Downloading from other sites (e.g. my Usenet provider) and I get my full 250 Mbit/s.

It's not a huge concern for a 15.6GB download like Low Reeds Vol 1, but for larger bundles I'm going to start squirming impatiently a bit more.


----------



## Pzy-Clone (Nov 15, 2014)

Synesthesia @ Sat Nov 15 said:


> Hey Pzy --
> 
> Thing is we don't have any control over how fast your ISP will allow you to download.
> 
> ...



yes yes, all is forgotten, i have the low reeds neatly tucked away on my harddrive now, and they do sound stellar !  Best sampled low reeds ever , without any question.

I have an ongoing love-affair with the contrabassoon in perticular, and was somewhat concerned it would sound too sluggish and stereotyped, after a tiny bit of dissapointment with your otherwise lovely Contrabass clarinet ( another secret love of mine...just dont tell the CBbassoon ) ...but glad to say it is absolutely brilliant !  

And quite nimble as well 
Very good release indeed!


----------



## josepharena (Dec 13, 2014)

Has anybody tried the fix update 1.1 ?

After downloading and installing, the noise on a2 basson long highest keys is still there.

Any comments?


----------



## tokatila (Dec 13, 2014)

josepharena @ Sat Dec 13 said:


> Has anybody tried the fix update 1.1 ?
> 
> After downloading and installing, the noise on a2 basson long highest keys is still there.
> 
> Any comments?



Can confirm, not fixed. Sloppy.

Edit - I looked through folders, there seems to be new sample content, but no new instrument (.nki) files. So maybe the samples are fixed but instrument files point to the old samples, since the fixed bassoons samples seem to be in a separate file (BML104Bassoon_Main_a2_Long_Fix), which means that the erroneous samples still exist in the old instrument files.

I reported it to the support.


----------

